# newbie wanting to no were to start



## jerbrown (Apr 7, 2009)

hey guys im totaly new to the whole working abroad thing but have been doing bar work for quite a while now in the uk i really want to go to spain and do some bar work but i realy dont no were to start for example how much money do i need to save up before i go, how much are flights, how can i find jobs in spain etc any help would be greatfully recieved thanks guys!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If I were you, I´d come come over for a cheap holiday, so have a look on the intenet and see whats on there. Bring as much money as you can possibly save. Then when you get here have a look round, ask in bars if they´re employing staff, get to know whats what and make friends and generally see what its all about. Now if you find work then you then need to work out how much money you´ll earn and see whats about to rent... I would imagine your new emploer would know of property to rent and prices etc. But dont burn your bridges in the UK before you know you´re sorted in Spain

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with JoJo. In a few weeks it will start to be the time when bars and restaurants will be employing for the summer. I found work by visiting the local brit bars and getting to know the barstaff. They are usually in the know. The only problem with bar work, it tends to be seasonal so you may get work for the summer, but not for the winter unless you are really lucky.

It doesn't pay very much. Long term rentals are much cheaper than short term. Around here, Torrox, a studio appartment is approx €360 per c/m. Getting full time work is even harder! You will need this to cover your rent and daily expenses. I hate to sound negative but in Spain, according to my experiences, it is either all or nothing as far as work goes. Mostly what is offered is either a couple to 3 hours a day or 50 to 60 hours a week where you will have no life.!! They pay about 5€'s an hour.

You would need enough money for at least 3 months I would say if you really want to give it a go. Employers look for trust as well as personality which takes time to establish with a stranger.

In any case, if you are young with no ties, I am sure you will find something.

I wish you all the best.

Chica. x


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

you could try the woofing site look for spain you work for your board and food all diffrent projects from working in hostels to on frms to vine yards have a look just need a flight then


----------



## Meter Mike (Apr 18, 2009)

There is going to be an awful lot of competition for bar work this summer. There are loads of people who have lived and worked here in Spain for years and know the bars and bar owners. Many had work last year in other industries, not least property sales. They are now settleing for bar work just to survive.

They will also know a certain amount of Spanish and consequently will be preferred over someone who has just arrived.

It could be tough.

Mike


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I do know a bar in Mijas Costa that is looking for bar staff from today but MUST MUST MUST speak FLUENT Spanish and English. 

PM me if you are fluent and would like more deatils and be prepared to talk to me in Spanish before I pass their details on. I think the owners are very hacked off at interviewing people who believed that doss pintoss y uno vino rojo is enough.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd say come and take a look to see if it is what you are really looking for. It could not be what you are looking for thus you could save time and money by avoiding a move to another country (and possibly avoid any regrets).
I'd also recommend reading something on Spain's current economy scenario as well as work up your Spanish if you are not fluent yet...
Lastly, try to make a few connections to people that have been down the area you would like to make living... ask questions, pros, cons, etc. Get a feeling, but the only REAL feeling is when you are down here LIVING. A 5-day-holiday is not the same as having to put up with a life as you already know.

Good luck


----------

